# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa fortalecerá inocuidad animal peruana para impulsar exportaciones agropecuarias

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Con vacunación de diversas enfermedades a partir de segundo trimestre del año.*   
El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) fortalecerá la inocuidad animal peruana mediante un calendario de vacunación de diversas enfermedades que permitirá impulsar las exportaciones agropecuarias, informó hoy su jefe nacional, Américo Florez.  
El mencionado proceso se iniciará a partir del segundo trimestre de este año en todo el territorio nacional, declaró a la agencia Andina.  
Este proceso consistirá en la aplicación de vacunas contra enfermedades como la de Newcastle, fiebre aftosa y cólera porcino, entre otras, indicó.
Precisó que en el caso de la vacunación para aves, el programa se iniciará en la costa norte y sur, mientras que en el caso de la fiebre aftosa se iniciará en la zona norte y para el cólera porcino será a nivel nacional.    
Un punto importante es que en la actual campaña también se vacunará a las aves y porcinos de traspatio (aquellas que se crían en las casas), manifestó.  
Refirió que si bien el enfoque principal del programa es ir a los grandes productores y empresarios, resulta fundamental vacunar a los animales que se crían en las casas pues son los lugares donde posiblemente se presente algún brote epidemiológico. 
No tiene caso haber vacunado a grandes avícolas cuando estamos dejando puntos donde probablemente se presente algún tipo de complicación, sostuvo. 
Florez mencionó que este programa busca que el gobierno pueda incidir en los problemas zoosanitarios que actualmente presentan las diversas carnes producidas en el país, lo que no permite comercializarlas en el extranjero. 
Es como ir adelantando pasos para las empresas que quieran solicitar que el Senasa trabaje en algún tema de levantamiento de barreras zoosanitarias, para que ya cuenten con las herramientas necesarias, puntualizó. 
Subrayó que en la medida que se realice en forma exitosa este tipo de campañas, el país podrá hacer que los productos nacionales ingresen al mercado internacional.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (13/02/09)* *Fotos: Andina (Rocío Farfán)*Temas similares: Artículo: Adex pide que Senasa capacite a exportadores sobre Ley de Modernización de Inocuidad Alimentaria de EEUU Artículo: Senasa realiza lanzamiento regional de programa de sanidad agraria e inocuidad agroalimentaria Artículo: A finales de mayo Senasa pondrá a consulta pública reglamento de inocuidad para productos agrícolas Senasa instalará en julio sistema de vigilancia para fortalecer inocuidad de Perú contra plaga de uva Senasa suspende por 180 días importación de productos de origen animal de Ecuador

----------

